# SACD releases that should be available



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Super Audio CD - a CD with two layers, the first of which includes the traditional CD signal, and the second the signal for surround sound - is a completely new way to listen to classical music. Unfortunately there are many works that are only available on 2-channel CD with boring standard 44.1-kHz/16-bit sound quality. On the other hand the released SACD albums have been unsuccessful among the consumers and the reviewers.
Let me take an examples of the works that should be available on SACD. Please remember that the following albums are just my suggestions. There isn't a confirmation that they're going to be available for the audiophiles.

View attachment 89371

Strauss, Richard: Don Quixote, Op. 35 & Death and Transfiguration, Op. 24
Sao Paolo Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop 
BIS Records (SACD - includes 96-kHz/24-bit 5.0 surround sound)
"BIS had plans to record the all tone poems of Richard Strauss with Frank Shipway and Sao Paolo Symphony Orchestra. Sadly this project ceased in the bud when maestro Shipway died in a car crash on 6th August 2014. Read the news here: http://slippedisc.com/2014/08/road-tragedy-british-conductor-is-killed/ Before the accident they recorded the first SACD of the series. This includes the composer's "An Alpine Symphony" and "Symphonic Fantasy on Die Frau ohne Schatten". BBC Music Magazine reviewed the disc with highest results and rewarded it with "Orchestral Finalist of 2014" Award. 
Now, Marin Alsop - the current chief conductor of the orchestra - could start to fulfill the series. I think that "Death and Transfiguration" would be a perfect pair to "Don Quixote". We are still waiting for a superb SACD of Strauss's "Don Quixote".

View attachment 89374

Weber, Carl Maria von: Der Freischutz 
Staatskapelle Dresden
Carlos Kleiber
PENTATONE Music, Remastered Classics (SACD - includes the 4.0 surround sound, remastered in DSD)
"2017 brings a continuation of PENTATONE's REMASTERED CLASSICS series. This exciting "Der Freischutz" was recorded with 8-channel tapes in 1973 at the Lukaskirche, Dresden. It's not confirmed that they've managed to receive the master tapes from the vaults of Deutsche Grammophon. Nevertheless, I look forward to see this album at the online shop. Currently the only available SACD of the opera (LSC, LSO, Sir Colin Davis, LSO Live) was pretty dull and uninteresting because the tempo choices of the conductor were horribly slow".


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

About ten years ago Deutsche Grammophon and Decca Classics released dozens of SACD albums. I have listened few of them. Their mid-price series "Eloquence" have been a great listening pleasure for me. It was a positive surprise to see that this collection included (just) 10 SACDs. 
I think that they should continue these SACD re-releases. The original 2-channel recording has been remixed for multichannel SACD with DSD converters in the control rooms of Emil Berliner Studios. This so-called AMSI (Ambient Surround Imaging) method was a disappointment with CDs but worked pretty well with SACDs. 
I have made some potential album covers for the potential future releases:

View attachment 89393

Mahler, Gustav: Symphony No. 10 in F sharp (completed by Deryck Cooke)
Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Riccardo Chailly (conductor)
Decca Classics
- Recorded in October 1986 at the Jesus-Christus-Kirche, Berlin, Germany
- Produced by Paul Myers

View attachment 89394

Rachmaninov, Sergey: Piano Trio No. 1 in G minor "Trio élégiaque"
Tchaikovsky, Piotr Ilyich: Piano Trio in A minor, Op. 50 "In a memory of a Great Artist"
Lang Lang (piano) Vadim Repin (violin) & Mischa Maisky (cello)
Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft
- Recorded in August 2009 at the Theater Itzehoe, Großes Haus, Germany
- Produced by Dr. Alexander Buhr and Sid McLauchlan
- Note: Originally recorded in 96-kHz/24-bit

View attachment 89396
View attachment 89397

Tchaikovsky, Piotr Ilyich: Famous Overtures and Orchestral Works
Russian National Orchestra, Mikhail Pletnev (conductor)
Deutsche Grammophon Gesellschaft
- Recorded in 1993 (The Tempest) and in 1996 (the rest works) at the Great Hall of Moscow Conservatory, Russia
- Produced by Nigel Boon, Sid McLauchlan & Christian Gansch
- Balance engineer: Rainer Maillard

Comments, please!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Do you prefer SACD in 2 or multichannel, Luukas?


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Triplets said:


> Do you prefer SACD in 2 or multichannel, Luukas?


In multichannel, absolutely. Otherwise there isn't difference between SACD and CD except for a better sound quality.


----------

